
National park campers cut down protected Joshua trees during government shutdown - MilnerRoute
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/11/us/california-joshua-trees-cut-down-during-shutdown-trnd/index.html
======
pgnas
It's too bad. The government shutdown did not cause this.

The truth is that overspending is the cause for the inability to maintain
services. Those same people who are politicizing this mess are directly
responsible for it.

